# I'm in so much pain...



## SianJane90

I have no idea what's going on...
A couple of days ago I thought I had a visit from AF but it lasts only a few hours, since then (and for about 12-24hrs beforehand) I have been getting pains in my adbo, from left ovary to center. But tonight I am writhing around in pain, it's been coming and going momentarily all day but this evening it's been coming for about 15 mins then going for a little while and coming back and it's been absolutely agony  I used to get severe abdo pain, but that stopped about 8 months ago.

It hurts so much it's making me feel sick!

*TMI ALERT.....* Also, very strangely, the past two or three days I have been getting severe pains (same area) when I climax, it only lasts a few minutes but it's so so so painful, and I've never experienced that before, yes pain during sex, but not at the grand finale ?!!

I don't what's going on with me


----------



## duckybun

Hi Hun,

This doesn't sound right, if I were you I'd phone your gp and ask for an emergency appointment, I don't want to ring alarm bells, but it could be an ectopic in which case you need seen right away. It could of course be something else entirely and since I'm not qualified inhavent a clue what the full spectrum of options are but you should err on the side of caution and get yourself to the doctors quickly. If like my gp you have to wait for 2 weeks to see anyone then tell them you have severe pains on one side and you think it might be an ectopic, they will have to see you as an emergency.

I hope it's nothing sinister and easily explained away though 

Good luck

X
Ducky


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sounds like you need to see a doctor, it isnt anything I have suffered from or heard of on FF.  I hope you can get an appointment soon and they can get to the bottom of your pain. 

Sue


----------

